# Graco rtx 900



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Doing a good sized house (3500 sq. ft. 10 ft. lids). Knock down texture throughout.<br><br>Ok, being a hopper guy for the last 20+ years, I thought, what the heck, I'll try out a texture machine. You guys have nothing but great things to say about the Graco rtx 1500 so I called my local rental place to ask about one. They only had the rtx 900. Researched it a bit and watched a youtube video on it. Seemed simple enough. Rented the thing and off to my lovely jobsite. Mix the mud and used the little steel ball to test consistency. Seemed ok, although it did sink kinda quick..(maybe my problem?). This unit, as most of you texture machine guys probably know, doesn't have the auto pressure unloader like the 1500 does. Messy......MESSY. So here I've got my lead guy on jacked up to the top stilts...(Skywalkers, thanks to the prototype testing, that were free. Still thankful for that, btw). Mud all over the freakin' place from "unloading". Floor slick as ice...anyways, you get the picture. The problem was inconsistency. Was the mud TOO thin? Was the flow setting wrong? I don't know. The stator pump and air compression are both ran by the same motor. You could feel the air "pulsing" with what was I guess, the piston? Long story short, I clean the crap out of it and took it back and got my full refund. (Luck). <br><br>My real question is this. Is the 1500 WAY better? I really want to eliminate the use of a hopper on bigger jobs that require a knockdown. At 50 yrs. old, I want an easier route. Do y'all have any suggestions at to what I was doing wrong? Because I definitely didn't have something set right. I could have just used the pump for the material and hooked up my wheelbarrow air compressor I guess, but by that time was so disgusted I just took it back and used my hopper. Thoughts? Comments? Thanks! :furious::whistling2:


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Now I see that I probably should have posted in the "Tools, Supplies" section but I don't know how to move it....lol.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Completely different machines. The 650, 800, 1000 are all JUNK IMO!

The1500 is an exceptional machine. I've had mine for almost ten years and use it weekly. Does an excellent job and very little maintenance. There is a learning curve to it so don't be afraid to ask questions!

That being said, they now have1250 it that is supposed to work real good. If I was in the market for a new pump I would definitely check it out, if for no other reason just because it looks a lot easier to move around.

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I would just chalk it up to the unit being under powered, and maybe worn out who knows. Pretty hard to put a good knockdown out if you don't have a good unit as you found out. Don't beat yourself up, just move onto a bigger unit, and make some money.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Next time your unloading the pressure just spray into a bucket, and try to stay on the trigger. Your man on the stilts will thank you.:yes:


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mudslinger said:


> Next time your unloading the pressure just spray into a bucket, and try to stay on the trigger. Your man on the stilts will thank you.:yes:


NOW you tell me Mudslinger!! haha. I was so pissed I wasn't thinking clearly. 

I knew you guys had experience with these smaller machines. Yep, I'm going to get a 1500 soon. The hopper has made me a lot of money but it's time to move on. I hate change, but have put it off long enough. The learning curve is something I can handle. Heck, I still hand finish everything too! lol. Too freakin' old and set in my ways to buy the tools. There would be the "change" phobia there as well. haha


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Been their before I know the feeling:furious:, can't remember half of what you did or said lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlVIuw5iyxw


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

I first bought a graco unit before they had numbers. Ive had em all. I sold the 900. The original had two motors, I still prefer a 1250. Like most things it takes practice. I have been making my texture thicker and thicker. Also if you use powder instead of boxed mud (you save money) and it pumps and knocks down easier. Ive been doing this for 40 years. Mostly big rigs, but ive sprayed whole apartment buildings with my graco. good luck


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

eastex1963 said:


> *So here I've got my lead guy on jacked up to the top stilts*...(Skywalkers, thanks to the prototype testing, that were free. Still thankful for that, btw).


That could be part of the problem. I don't have a RTX900, but I do have a RTX 1000 and RTX 1500. The 1000 doesn't do so hot if your trying to spray from to high above the machine. The pump just can't consistently keep a steady flow of material going if your to high up. Also the pump might be worn as well, which could cause the inconsistent pressure. 
The 1500 is a much more powerful machine. But, I like my 1000 for the smaller remodel and drywall repair jobs because you can use it with a hopper or the gun. :thumbsup:


----------



## 5star (Sep 9, 2021)

mld said:


> Completely different machines. The 650, 800, 1000 are all JUNK IMO!
> 
> The1500 is an exceptional machine. I've had mine for almost ten years and use it weekly. Does an excellent job and very little maintenance. There is a learning curve to it so don't be afraid to ask questions!
> 
> ...


the 1000 is a good machine... have 2 of them running problem free besides new rotoflex hoses for 15 years.. about to retire them this year for the reason as i want something new!


----------

